# New at manufactum.de: Stowa Partitio !



## Guest

Stowa and manufactum will lauch a new Stowa watch, only available onwww.manufactum.de - the Stowa Partitio. The Partitio is based on a Stowa watch dating back to the 30ties. The Partitio features a clear and functional black dial with luminous numerals from 1 to 12. It also features a nicely done minutes and seconds scale (that´s why the name Partitio ;-) ) Diameter is 37 mm, height 9,5 mm, price for the watch fitted with an ETA 2824-2 is 490 Euro.

Sorry but I don´t have any pic yet.


----------



## narwhal

stuffler said:


> Sorry but I don´t have any pic yet.


But I WANT A PIC NOW!!


----------



## Schmiedel

Is there anything at the Stowa Museum resembling this watch?


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

Cool... 

JohnF


----------



## Heat

This almost sounds like the "Fieldwatch":-!:-!


----------



## Andrzej

Looks like another onto my "want" list!!


----------



## Guest

Heat said:


> This almost sounds like the "Fieldwatch":-!:-!


No sorry.


----------



## Guest

Schmiedel said:


> Is there anything at the Stowa Museum resembling this watch?


No. I saw a pic in a german watch magazine and there is no watch similar to the online museum. But it is inspired by the Bauhaus design.


----------



## MsEasty

I need pictures!!! The suspense is killing me...


----------



## Guest

MsEasty said:


> I need pictures!!! The suspense is killing me...


I just mailed Jörg, he must have some. ;-)


----------



## MsEasty

Nice, thanks! :-!


----------



## RugerWS

Photos! Photos! Photos!!!!!


----------



## Cursor

The internet dictum says: "Pics or it didn't happen."


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

here is the picture of this new watch together with the old Museumwatch.
But delivery from manufactum will start not before end of October. .-)

Best regards


----------



## MsEasty

Beautiful!! That's a winner I reckon. I love it! :-! Well done Jorg and thanks for the photos

Sharyn


----------



## Heat

Love it

37mm Is just perfect for that watch:-!


----------



## Cursor

Beautiful! Is there any special history associated with this watch? Is there significance to why this watch is being brought back into production outside of the aesthetics?


----------



## Guest

Cursor said:


> Beautiful! Is there any special history associated with this watch? Is there significance to why this watch is being brought back into production outside of the aesthetics?


Aesthetics would be reason enough to me to bring this watch back into production. ;-) Whatever the reason was: Jörg, thank you for this revival.


----------



## RugerWS

Rad!!! b-)


----------



## Luso

Hello

What kind of caseback does it have? An exhibition with sapphire glass?
Also will it be an exclusive of that company? will other versions appear ( 40 mm for instance ) or is this the final version of this model?
I particularly like the design of the numbers.


----------



## Ax

Great re-model of the old beautiful watch.
Love it!


----------



## Capt. Canuck

Very nice! 

That's quite reminiscent of the Stowa Armee Francaise that I have... |>

I'll buy one for sure if/when a version is available in a 40+mm case.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds

It is probably too early to know, but has anyone heard if this will either eliminate the Exima, or possibly make it a non-Manufactum unique piece now?

I've been getting ready to pull the trigger on an Exima, and I'll be bummed if they stop making it for Manufactum and don't sell it otherwise.


----------



## Nalu

Very attractive watch, I'm in for sure :-!


----------



## thodgins

Great looking watch Jörg. I really like this one and the size would make it a great dress/casual watch.


----------



## hellomms

Should start saving money for this


----------



## [email protected]

*OH NO!!
Another watch to save for!!!!
*


----------



## twigfarm

I'm a little late to this thread but if it was slightly larger - even 1 silly millimeter - I'd be sellin' a watch for it. Maybe even a Sinn!

Great job Jorge - one of my absolute favorite dials - and I applaud you for making a watch for the wrist deficient, but PLEASE make it bigger!

Dave


----------



## narwhal

twigfarm said:


> I'm a little late to this thread but if it was slightly larger - even 1 silly millimeter - I'd be sellin' a watch for it. Maybe even a Sinn!
> 
> Great job Jorge - one of my absolute favorite dials - and I applaud you for making a watch for the wrist deficient, but PLEASE make it bigger!
> 
> Dave


Yes - I wish this and the Exima were larger. :-(


----------



## Luso

Hello

it seems that there are here several potential buyers interested in a let's say 40 mm version. Will Stowa attend our requests? :think:

Best Regards

Luso


----------



## Luso

Hello

it seems that there are here several potential buyers interested in a let's say 40 mm version. Will Stowa attend our requests? What about a poll? :think:

Best Regards

Luso


----------



## Guest

Luso said:


> Hello
> 
> it seems that there are here several potential buyers interested in a let's say 40 mm version. Will Stowa attend our requests? :think:
> Best Regards
> Luso


Stowa is always listening to their customers but in my understanding a new case would mean new costs for the development and this needs diligent reasoning.


----------



## Capt. Canuck

stuffler said:


> Stowa is always listening to their customers but in my understanding a new case would mean new costs for the development and this needs diligent reasoning.


How many people would have to commit for it to make financial sense?

Perhaps a limited edition for those of us here in the Stowa forum, in 40-42mm? :-!:-!

I'd happily commit to that in a heartbeat.


----------



## ari95

I am sure alot of effort goes into designing a new watch for production. The size of the case is a major factor of the design, and I applaud Jorg for not simply following trends, but rather commiting a design of classic style. 37mm may be considered small by todays standards, others may simply call it tasteful.


----------



## langtoftlad

Superficially from the pic, it looks quite similar in design to the RLT69... which is a homage to the British Military Watch, Smiths W10, of the late 60's.










My RLT69:









37mm ETA 2801-2, manual wind with hacking seconds and 17 jewels.
Great watch :-!.


----------



## Guest

Well, yes it looks similar to the RLT69, yet the Stowa Partitio is a homage to the Stowa of the 30ties. And imho it is obvious that the Stowa was first.;-)


----------



## langtoftlad

No denying that Mike - I was just saying that I have a similar (not the same ;-) ok) designed watch and it looks & wears great...
No competition here :think:. 
RLT's are great but Stowa's are Premiership!


----------



## hellomms

I like Stowa's dial. Will buy it as is!!


----------



## Peter Atwood

That is spectacular. If they were to do a 42mm version I would be all over it.


----------



## hellomms

Will it only be available at Manufactum?


----------



## Guest

hellomms said:


> Will it only be available at Manufactum?


Yes.


----------



## Guest

Orders are now taken at manufactum.de. Delivery will start October 13th.
Interesting back imho.


----------



## Heat

There`s no picture of the back:think:


----------



## Guest

Heat said:


> There`s no picture of the back:think:


I didn´t say there is a pic of the back. 
However: Can´t you see the screws on the back ? I can ;-)


----------



## curtain

Are there any "real life pictures" of the Partitio in the meantime? Up to now I only know the catalogue from Manufactum and the picture that Jörg provided on Sept. 1st. These are professional pictures and look great... But often, pictures taken by amateurs that reflect their personal view on the watch are more interesting. And I've never seen the backside of this watch... 

Anybody with a Partitio and a digicam here?


----------



## haspe1

*Stowa Partitio, Diameter*

Hello everybody,
I seem to be one of the few, that don´t like to large cases. For this kind of watch a diameter below 40mm is the best I think. So I think that te chosen diameter is best for this watch, and a remake watch can be redesigned slightly bigger than the original, but not too big at all. I also am very glad, that the MO and FO I own have the smallest diameter which is possible for a Unitas 6497/98 movement, because only which 41mm the watches fits to my wrist and to my taste. A bigger case would be not good for my taste. And if there were many years in which 35-37mm was enough for a watch case, it is not necessary to have all the watches over 42mm. I think this trend to supersized watch cases (like mac donalds hamburgers..) which lasts for several years is a little bit silly and will went away as it came. It mostly is a marketing gag like there exist enough in clothing industry. For instance the 70-ties design came and went away and noone needs it now too much. And which this too big cases it will be the same.


----------



## safi_cz

I have found some pictures on Japanese auction site:


----------



## redbike

I'm warming to this one. I think the shot of the back is quite cool; 60's iron lung!


----------



## safi_cz

redbike said:


> I'm warming to this one. I think the shot of the back is quite cool; 60's iron lung!


I tried to identify if there is 3ATM or 5ATM on caseback....onyone with better eyes?


----------



## Bishamon

It looks increasingly nice each time I see it!


----------



## cstef

I wish could buy it directly from STOWA.....


----------



## FLTiger

That watch looks like a winner to me.


----------



## iltdy

safi_cz said:


> I tried to identify if there is 3ATM or 5ATM on caseback....onyone with better eyes?


 5atm actually


----------



## brummyjon

Beautiful photos, iltdy!
:-!


----------



## Heat

Beautiful:-!


----------



## gorilla

I see in the picture picture above that the second hand is white (and is lumed, maybe?). On the pictures at the online Stowa store it is dark (and not lumed). Is it still available with the white second hand?
Thanks,
-jon


----------



## StufflerMike

No answer in writing...........but.....................


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello,

here is a picture of the old and the new model ;-)

best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## fuzzyb

*When I first saw this one, I thought the "Partitio" wording appeared a little small, but now I see it was actually conforming to the original design. The attention to every last detail in creating modern versions of these beautiful watches is amazing. Great job, Jörghttps://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=25143!*


----------



## joseff

@Jörg: your picture, is that a Handaufzug version of the Partitio? I can't seem to find it anywhere.

Hmmm...


----------



## vince.cb

Any updates on this watch? 
I find it very interesting... it reminds me of the Rolex bubble back a lot.
How is time keeping? Overall functionality? Personal impressions? 
Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks much 

-Vince


----------



## StufflerMike

vince.cb said:


> Any updates on this watch?
> I find it very interesting... it reminds me of the Rolex bubble back a lot.
> How is time keeping? Overall functionality? Personal impressions?
> Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks much
> 
> -Vince


Hi Vince,

Thanks for reviving a 2008 thread. I am sure when doing a search here on WUS youmwill get a lot of pics and impressions from members owning a Partitio. On June 27th this review was posted by member Bobby75....

Stowa Partitio review

...and there's more of course. Just do a search.


----------



## Francois Boucher

Oh well… at least, reviving that ancient thread resulted in a sale…

I just ordered my Partitio. I couldn't resist anymore the clean, classic good looks of this timepiece… (with the soon-to-be-gone old logo and font).

b-)


----------



## Fikk

Which version did you order ?


----------



## Francois Boucher

Black auto.


----------



## Francois Boucher

Does it have a screw-down crown? I can't find the info anywhere. 

But my guess is WR=5Atm -> Screw-down crown…

Am I right?


----------



## Bradjhomes

I very much doubt it has a screw down crown for only 5ATM of water resistance.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds

Anyone know of a source that will deliver to the US?


----------



## Fikk

The Partitio can be ordered directly on Stowa's website.


----------



## brainless

Francois Boucher said:


> Does it have a screw-down crown? I can't find the info anywhere.
> 
> But my guess is WR=5Atm -> Screw-down crown&#8230;
> 
> Am I right?


No,

there is no screw-down crown.

@ 3Pedals_6Speeds:

You can order from Stowa's directly.
This is the current price without V.A.T.: EUR 537,82 (plus shipping)_
Manufactum_ is the exclusive distributor for Germany only.

Volker ;-)


----------



## vince.cb

stuffler said:


> Hi Vince,
> 
> Thanks for reviving a 2008 thread. I am sure when doing a search here on WUS youmwill get a lot of pics and impressions from members owning a Partitio. On June 27th this review was posted by member Bobby75....
> 
> Stowa Partitio review
> 
> ...and there's more of course. Just do a search.


Thank you for the link, Mike
I will be taking a look at it  I find this piece very interesting as it is relatively hard to come across a quality watch inspired by the 1930s era.


----------



## Rattrapante Pete

They're great. I have one each of the black auto and the white HW, and the main problem is persuading myself I need other watches in the rotation when I have those two.


----------



## josephus49

hello, ordered the partitio white dial top movement. expect delivery end of sept, originally nov delivery. pleased with delivery moved forward. are they still using fedex?


----------



## StufflerMike

josephus49 said:


> hello, ordered the partitio white dial top movement. expect delivery end of sept, originally nov delivery. pleased with delivery moved forward. are they still using fedex?


Who ? Manufactum ? Stowa ?

As you know:
Delivery of Partitio white with handwinding movement directly through STOWA.
Exclusively at Manufactum in Germany available: Partitio black and white with automatic movement.

So who ?


----------



## josephus49

hi, yes ordered from stowa. must say they are very helpfull


----------



## josephus49

and its the automatic


----------



## StufflerMike

Thanks for clarifying. And yes, still FedEx.


----------



## josephus49

thanks for that info. I'm new to this forum regards


----------



## hanst

Hi guys,
are there any advantages for an end-user of the handwinding movement over the automatic one?
In this particular model: *ETA 2801-2* (HW) vs *ETA 2824-2* (auto) I guess.


----------



## StufflerMike

Depends on the end-user's knowledge about watchmaking and his preferences. The advantage I see regarding the 2801 is its pureness.


----------



## Fikk

The case of the handwinding version is 1mm thiner than the automatic one.


----------

